# Thanks, it works....



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hello gays/gals; I wrote a thread sometime ago about a toyota crola and the radion that had a chessette in it but it also had switches on front panel for a CD or radio, Well I took the cover off and pulled the radio and sure enough it has a audio plug for CD input and a spare pulg for 12 volts out, so I got this bright idea to do what I did to an old radio I had, I use a computer CD Player and brought down the voltage to five volts from the 12 v. and it plays plenty loud and clear for me to use and with it being so small, I found a front panel compartment suitable for hiding it with easy excess to play my CD's

Again thank you :smile: *


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Cool!
I would like to see a photo of the CD player


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

:wave: I will be more then glad to take a picture for you see you later DC.


----------

